# Uninstalling Lightroom 5 after install Lightroom 6 CC



## SuzImages

I've read in several places where people have trouble uninstalling Lightroom 5 once Lightroom 6 CC is installed.  Is there a good clean way to uninstall Lightroom 5 on my Macbook Pro Yosemite?  My catalog is in Lightroom 6, so I don't want to mess anything up with 6.


----------



## clee01l

The Apps are completely separate and share no program components. In OS X an app is contained in an app package in the App folder. LR5 and LRCC are no different. I think the intention of Adobe is to manage installs and uninstalls through the App Manager. However, though LR5 shows as an installed app in the App Manager, the uninstall option is non selectable (grayed out).  The simple option of dragging the app package from the app folder to the trash can works for all OS X apps.


----------



## SuzImages

clee01l said:


> The Apps are completely separate and share no program components. In OS X an app is contained in an app package in the App folder. LR5 and LRCC are no different. I think the intention of Adobe is to manage installs and uninstalls through the App Manager. However, though LR5 shows as an installed app in the App Manager, the uninstall option is non selectable (grayed out).  The simple option of dragging the app package from the app folder to the trash can works for all OS X apps.



I have attached a screen shot of my app folder.  I'm not sure which file I need to send to trash.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## camner

It should be the file called "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5."  But why delete it?  Do you need to extra space on your hard drive?


----------



## camner

clee01l said:


> The simple option of dragging the app package from the app folder to the trash can works for all OS X apps.


Cletus: Doesn't dragging an OS X app to the trash only delete the app file/package itself from the Applications folder, leaving all the support and ancillary files (such as those contained in ~/Library/Application Support and ~/Library/Preferences) intact, whereas a well-behaved uninstaller will be able to delete those other files as well (because the uninstaller should know where all these other files are)?  Admittedly, there is certainly no harm in leaving those other files in place.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Much of the "support and ancillary" stuff is a shared resource between all installed versions of Lightroom, e.g. user presets....


----------



## camner

Jim Wilde said:


> Much of the "support and ancillary" stuff is a shared resource between all installed versions of Lightroom, e.g. user presets....


 Right you are! So I am certainly not suggesting that anyone should actually manually go into those folders and try to delete things on their own. Therein lies disaster!  I personally only ever use the manufacturer supplied uninstaller  to delete any of those files in the support folders. Presumably the folks that wrote the uninstall program know which files can be safely deleted and what should be left alone.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Being a newbie to OSX, I have no idea how dragging to the trash works for uninstalling an application, but clearly it does as few apps seem to have an uninstaller. Lightroom didn't in earlier releases, but note that with LR6 one is included in the app folder, and it is now required to be used. We're not entirely sure what happens if you follow old methods and just drag to trash, but suspect it'll mess with the associated CC app in due course, making future updating/patching more problematic.


----------



## SuzImages

camner said:


> It should be the file called "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5."  But why delete it?  Do you need to extra space on your hard drive?



I don't need the extra space, I just like to keep a "clean" and organized hard drive.


----------



## snerd

SuzImages said:


> I don't need the extra space, I just like to keep a "clean" and organized hard drive.



I removed my 5.7 before installing CC. Nothing to it. It doesn't touch your photos, as they're in another folder(s), and installing CC picks up those folders.


----------



## mcasan

There are 3 main parts to Lightroom:  the app, the catalog, the master images sitting in folders.   If you delete the app, the catalog and images should still be sitting there until you either delete them or have a new LR app installation use them.


----------



## sue.block

I have a Mac and Lightroom CC 6.3

I would like to uninstall Lightroom 5.7  as space is an issue for me on my computer.

However, If for some reason I do not wish to use CC any longer will I have still access to the fully paid version?  i.e. can I just update Lightroom 5.7?

Sue


----------



## Jim Wilde

No, sorry....you can't just update LR5.7. If you want to stop your CC subscription but continue to use the perpetual license version of LR6 you'd still need to buy an upgrade license.


----------



## Michael D.

You cannot upgrade for free past 5.7, but you can still go back to using 5.7.


----------

